# Siemens SIMATIC S5 PG 655



## klarsoweit (20 Juli 2007)

Alles weiter siehe Angebot:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320139732507


----------



## zotos (20 Juli 2007)

Sorry, aber das ist etwas zuviel Geld. So eine Zehnerpotenz zu viel.


----------



## klarsoweit (20 Juli 2007)

Naja, mir wurde von einem Sammler 300€ geboten, denke der wird da auch mitbieten. Er hat gesagt er hat so ein Gerät in den letzten 20 Jahren weder als Angebot noch als Gesuche gesehen.


----------



## Sockenralf (20 Juli 2007)

Hallo,

*DAFÜR GIBT´S GELD??????? :???: *

Letztes Jahr hab ich eines inkl. 5 AG´s Weggeworfen :twisted: :twisted: 

*InDenHinternBeiß*


MfG


----------



## Markus (20 Juli 2007)

jepp sowas gibts ständig für unter 50€....


----------



## Lipperlandstern (20 Juli 2007)

klarsoweit schrieb:


> Naja, mir wurde von einem Sammler 300€ geboten, denke der wird da auch mitbieten. Er hat gesagt er hat so ein Gerät in den letzten 20 Jahren weder als Angebot noch als Gesuche gesehen.


 

Wer sammelt den so etwas ???????? Und warum hast du das Ding nicht gleich an den Sammler verscheuert ??????


----------



## Question_mark (21 Juli 2007)

*Die Marktwirtschaft ...*

Hallo,



			
				klarsoweit schrieb:
			
		

> weder als Angebot noch als Gesuche gesehen.



Und genau darüber definiert sich der Markt :

Keine Nachfrage (also Gesuche), drückt nun mal den Marktwert auf genau 0,00 €uronen...

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Ralle (21 Juli 2007)

Ich kannte bisher nur das ganz alte Hand-PG, das 675 und das 685 (von den älteren Geräten). Wieder was neues gelernt !


----------



## Sockenralf (21 Juli 2007)

Hallo,

das PG685 brauchst du auch nur für die AG105.

Bei einem AG100, 101, 95 usw. nutzt dir das nix.

MfG


----------



## Question_mark (22 Juli 2007)

*Keinen Euro für fatt Dinnggg*

Hallo,



			
				Sockenralf schrieb:
			
		

> das PG685 brauchst du auch nur für die AG105.



Nur reden wir hier über ein *PG 655*, ich habe noch nie von dem Teil gehört, aber das Bild in der ebay-Offerte spricht Bände. Eher für Sammler, praktisch hat man keinen Verwendungszweck dafür. Marktwert = 0,00€, vielleicht für Sammler interessant.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## zotos (22 Juli 2007)

Question_mark schrieb:


> ...
> Eher für Sammler, praktisch hat man keinen Verwendungszweck dafür. Marktwert = 0,00€, vielleicht für Sammler interessant.
> ...



Also ich muss gestehen das ich bei meiner ersten Antwort den Sammler Aspekt völlig außer Acht  gelassen habe.

Aber mit dem Spruch kommst Du mit hoch noch meine PG Sammlung begutachten lassen sich wohl auch die wenigsten Frauen beeindrucken ;o)

Vielleicht ist das Siemens-Museum oder das Deutsche Museum in München (Technikmuseum) daran interessiert. Das Tel scheint ja wirklich rar zu sein da es viele hier überhaupt nicht kennen.


----------



## Sockenralf (22 Juli 2007)

Hrmpf,

ihr habt ja recht:  

Das PB655 ist für das AG105, das 685 für den Rest der damaligen Siemens-Welt.

Man soll einfach nicht was anderes denken als man schreiben will  


MfG


----------



## Kai (1 August 2007)

So, die Auktion ist beendet und niemand wollte das PG 655 haben.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Kai (1 August 2007)

Ein Startpreis von EUR 250 oder ein Sofort-Kaufen-Preis von EUR 500 waren ja wohl eindeutig viel zu hoch.

Gruß Kai


----------



## argv_user (1 August 2007)

Für richtige Sammler wohl nicht, Kai.
Aber das Deutsche Museum hat sicherlich schon so ein Ding,
München halt.


----------



## Steve81 (2 August 2007)

Hallo,

dass der Preis zu hoch ist steht auser Frage, muss allerdings zugeben, dass bei uns im Betrieb noch so ein Ding im Einsatz ist. An der Uraltanlage ging vor einiger Zeit das Anzeige und Eingabegerät kaputt (hab jetzt keine Ahnung wie das heist aber es gab keinen Ersatz dafür), und seit dort wird jeder Produktwechsel über das PG gesteuert.:sm23: :sb5: 

Anlage wird aber glücklicherweise demnächst verschrottet (hoffe ich zumindest).


----------



## zotos (2 August 2007)

Wie QM schon bemerkt hat regelt der Markt sich über das Verhältnis von Nachfrage und Angebot.


Question_mark schrieb:


> Und genau darüber definiert sich der Markt :
> Keine Nachfrage (also Gesuche), drückt nun mal den Marktwert auf genau 0,00 €uronen...



Und der Bereich Automatisierung ist da stellenweise eine echte Goldgrube. Ich kenne eine Firma die Gebauchte Ersatzteile zu bestimmten Maschinen anbietet die man auf de freien Markt einfach nicht mehr bekommt und da kann ein spezieller Monitor den bei ebay niemand kaufen würde echt Geld wert sein. Solche Firmen machen aber eben nicht wirklich das Geld dadurch das sie irgendwelche Teile haben und die an irgend wen verticken sondern durch die Kenntnis der Branche was rar ist und wer die möglichen Kunden sind.
Auch bei recht neuen Teilen aus der Elektronikbauteil Sparte hört man ja immer wieder von Teile Brokern.

Also beim nächsten Ausmisten noch mal zögern.


----------



## Steve81 (2 August 2007)

Hinzu kommt noch, dass die wenigsten Firmen etwas über Ebay von Privat kaufen würden. 

Selbst wenn ich bei mir in der Firma das Teil brauchen würde, hätte ich vermutlich große Probleme etwas über Ebay kaufen zu dürfen.
Da gibts teilweise schon bei ganz seriösen Firmen Probleme, nur weil die nicht im Lieferantenverzeichnis stehen!

Und wer sich Privat sowas zulegt, dem ist auch nicht mehr zu helfen (vor allem zu dem Preis).


----------

